# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 11)



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2020)

*What inspires you to keep making things?*
*
*

*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2020)

The wife's honey do list............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m too cheap to go out and buy things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2020)

Sometimes.......
Sometimes for me it's a constant need to work with my hands and create. Sometimes it's for something that I need. Sometimes it's just for fun like turning on a wood lathe. Sometimes it's to make a tool that I need or have thought about. Sometimes it's a mechanical repair of a piece of equipment like a chainsaw or a machine. Sometimes it's a machine restoration. Sometimes it's a trailer build to haul the things I make stuff with. Sometimes it's a crafty wood working project like a scrollsaw project or a plan that I have seen. Sometimes it's a simple wooden box just for fun. Sometimes its chainsaw milling boards from a log, you have to make boards before you can make projects. Sometimes it's making projects for the shop so I can be more organized and efficient when I'm making things. Sometimes it's the wood I see in a pallet. Sometimes it's just for the alone shop time to clear my head and tune out the world. Sometimes it's for the variety of all the different things I make and create, or repair.
So for me all of these things inspire me, sometimes........

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2020)

Sometimes its....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2020)

Creative productivity working with wood. I enjoy giving completed projects away to family and friends. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 8, 2020)

Mostly,well sometimes it’s for the learning curve and sometimes it’s for the fun of it,and like chuck sometimes it’s for the joy of giving things away to friends and sometimes family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Mostly it's because I have a constant drive to do things with my hands, be creative. Not great things, but things nonetheless. I've always said it's a good thing I'm able to sell some stuff, otherwise it would just pile up because I would keep making.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 10, 2020)

In short, I like to make things. I like the process of figuring out how to do something, then get good at it. I lack stick-to-it-iveness but I think turning will stick around for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 10, 2020)

I keep buying stuff, so I need to keep making stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 10, 2020)

part of my drive is a connection to the past with my dad. Wasn't in the shop with him a lot, but after he retired he was able to make it a true hobby/interest. As I have done more, and even seen more on this forum, my passion for wood has increased. Now the drive is similar to Tony, wanting to create, learn new things, challenge myself, and as Greg said, sometimes shop time makes all other time go away!

Reactions: Like 5


----------

